# Do most First Time pregnant women give birth early?



## Loki

We are due mid june and I wonder whether my wife will give birth on the actual due date or earlier. So many questions! Pregnancy is a bold new, confusing world, ESPECIALLY for men. Not to undervalue women, who do an AMAZING job bringing life into the world, but its a crazy time for men too.:wacko:


----------



## LankyDoodle

First babies are very often late I believe. They can be upto 2 weeks late before consideration is made for induction. Only 5% arrive on their due date. Rare for them to be early, but it can and does happen.


----------



## MrsJaredLeto

I heard it was the opposite - they give birth later usually.
But my sister's first baby was 2 days early, everyone is different!
xx


----------



## passengerrach

i think most first babies are late but my son (my first) was a week early so you never can tell!


----------



## poppy666

I started on my due date but was in slow labour for 3 days and only dilated 4cm so was put on a drip and induced, from what ive heard over the years 1st babies very rarely come early x


----------



## mrsthomas623

We wish! Typically first timers are late because the body has never gone through the process although most OB's in the state will induce women around their due date. My SIL was induced so she wouldnt go into labor during Thanksgiving. lol I would just rather let nature takes it course!


----------



## agreeksmom

i wanna pop early when im 37 weeks im gonna do all the things that "suppostly" induce labor


----------



## Loki

agreeksmom said:


> i wanna pop early when im 37 weeks im gonna do all the things that "suppostly" induce labor

What sort of things help induce labor? 

And thanks to ALL posters for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## passengerrach

i dont think any of those things work unless baby is ready to come and then it just ends up being a coincidence that you tried that thing on that day that the baby was ready to be born on if you know what i mean some people try everything and still go overdue babys will come when they are good and ready enjoy the pregnancy stage really it is over so quick you will wish you treasured it a bit more i know i did


----------



## agreeksmom

lol ya but its worth a try lol


----------



## poppy666

Well i took castor oil and orange on my due date but i think thats what put me into slow labour :haha: took it in the morning and 8hrs later i was in labour, too be honest it tasted aweful and i never did it again with my other two thats for sure lol


----------



## mrsthomas623

Castor oil is the only one I have heard that could actually work, but if you are going to do it.. take the full amount. I was watching a TLC show where the woman took half of what she read and it just made her sick lol. Beware that it causes diarreha and only works if you are already dialted and starting to efface!


----------



## poppy666

LOL Yeah your right i took the whole bottle with fresh orange juice and could taste it for hours, but your right it worked 8hrs later x


----------



## venusrockstar

Most of my friend's babies were late for their first.


----------



## IMISSCOFFEE

There's actually a chemical or hormone that is sent from the baby's lungs to the baby's brain that induces labor. This is because the lung's are the last thing to develop so the baby won't be born without having mature lungs. Of course, this doesn't always happen as there are other ways to induce labor such as synthetic hormones and trauma.


----------



## BabeeAngel

I was almost 4 weeks early... but I had Pre-eclampsia and it made baby come sooner... I wouldn't wish for this baby to be that early, it was a little scary as it came all of a sudden.


----------



## mommy-in-june

Last time around, I took castor oil right at 40 weeks, and it only made me terribly ill... :sick: I did end up going to the hospital with Braxton Hicks contractions, but no active labor for another week and 1/2. As a side note, in those last weeks, I also tried having my feet massaged, eating lots of balsamic vinegar, walking a ton, and I think maybe a voodoo baby dance or two. :mrgreen: In the end, I went into labor when the baby wanted me to.


----------



## jolou

i was 2 weeks late, as soon as my due date came and went i was doing anything to induce labour and nothing worked! i gave up and was just waiting for my inducement date to come, in the end Sophie decided to try and make an appearance 2 days before i was gonna go into hospital lol


----------



## tonyamanda

Loki said:


> We are due mid june and I wonder whether my wife will give birth on the actual due date or earlier. So many questions! Pregnancy is a bold new, confusing world, ESPECIALLY for men. Not to undervalue women, who do an AMAZING job bringing life into the world, but its a crazy time for men too.:wacko:

my son was my first and he was 2 weeks early.. but my second was born over a week late.. its a mystery


----------



## shortiecjx

I was a day late xx


----------



## debjolin

I was a week early with my first. But then we were busy moving into our first home together and was prob doing things i shouldnt have been.


----------



## hannahR

My first child was 5 days late. xx


----------



## 3boys

most first time babies are late hun.


----------



## maybebaby3

1st time pregnancies are more likely 2 be overdue according 2 research i have read. however every1 is different. i went in2 labour on my due date. my friend had 2 be induced and another friend had her baby at 35 weeks. u just never know!


----------



## emsiee

I was 10 days late with my son.

Ive heard first timers are generally later than women who have already had one or more......but i could be wrong.


----------



## Minstermind

Out of curiosity, why would someone want a baby to come out earlier than the usual time of 40 weeks? Just curious.


----------



## mommy-in-june

For me, I was really young and impatient/miserable... I wanted nothing more than to be done with it. I'm glad this time is so different! :)


----------



## Caroline

Most 1st babies are late. ine was the exception to the rule & arrived 4 weeks early.


----------



## Las78

I think more often that not they arrive late, well I say that from experience only of my own and friends.


----------



## jackiea85

Everyone was telling me my LO would be late as he was my first but he came 2 days early. I think in most cases first babies are late.


----------



## chanice

Most first time babies are late, mine was early by a week. I was the opposite of most women, and was hoping to go to 40 weeks. My husband was in afghanistan, and wasn\t due to come home until then. By his memo writing and perserverence, he was able to return 1 week early. My little baby waited until daddy came home, and then decided to crash our little homewarming party :blush:, and came 1 hour after I met my DH at the airport! I guess we did have time to do one of the things they say speed up a babies' arrival...


----------



## jessndoug

my son (first child) was born almost 3 weeks early.everyone is different. best of luck to you and your family


----------

